# Vienna then and now



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR STORY ! Not long ago I was on the hunt for a st. poodle. My first thought was to get one from petfinder, a dog in need of a home. But that was not easy... most would not let me adopt because I did not live in the state that the dog was in... I offered to do the driving and send letters from my vet and groomer, neighbor anyone they might want and they did not even bother to reply ! I tried more than once !!! And to differant places, no luck. I was told time and time again that you do not want to get a bargin poodle !!!! They have so many problems and heatlh issues ect. So in the end I ended up buying a retired female from a good breeder. She has been wonderful and I am very happy that it worked out the way it did. But I love the ideal of saving a dog in need. Your dogs are beautiful. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha, bargain poodle! I guess I shouldn't say that Vienna was totally free? (;

I'm sorry it was so difficult finding a rescue, but I'm glad you were able to get your girl!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was not saying your dog was a "bargin poodle" ! Please don't think that... When I was talking to groomers ect about trying to find a poodle with petfinder ect. that is what I was told by them. My sister shows dogs and she was telling me to go to a good breeder ect. She was afraid I would get a sick dog or a dog with alot of issues as well. I was not afraid, and I would have gotten one, if they would have let me. I wanted so badly to get a dog in need. That is what I meant... so sorry, if I offended you.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh no! You didn't offend me at all! Unfortunately most poodles in rescues will be from a BYB/puppymill since reputable breeders would never allow a dog they've bred to end up in a situation like that. Yes, Vienna is BYB, has a brother that has epilepsy, but she came out good!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, Kat, for your post and thank you for rescuing the beautiful Vienna. Most people I talk to (in person) are afraid of rescue dogs. They are afraid they're going to get a problem dog that nobody else cold cope with or wanted, and that's not true. They're not getting a problem dog, but they are often getting a dog _somebody _didn't want. Didn't want to feed, to walk, to love or to care for. 

I purchased my first two poodles from a breeder (Alexander the Great & Pippin). The next three were all rescues. Brandy, Lord Byron and Merlin. I love them all equally and I can say without reservation that I don't regret one moment or any of the rescues. They all taught me something and they all made me a better poodle owner. 

(Sponsoring poodles in shelters helps--even if you just offer to pay for the grooming. As Vienna's pictures demonstrate, it's hard to see the diamonds under the mats and filth.)

Some really great poodles end up in rescue, and not just BYBs or mill dogs. Merlin was headed for a rescue and he's a Cabryn miniature that another breeder purchased for her stud program. *Tyamaca *just traced her E-bay advertised poodle's lineage and discovered she had a real gem on her hands!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Glad to know I had not put my foot in my mouth... this typing stuff is just not the same as talking with someone. I was feeling bad...LOL


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Vienna has certainly landed in clover. What a transformation from her first picture. Looking at her now you would never dream that she was ever anything but a pampered princess. 

I must admit I am one of those afraid of rescue dogs. I know many, if not most, are happy healty dogs that are treasures. I have seen the other side of the coin. It is hard when you invest so much of yourself in the dog to have it suffer from temperment or health problems. I think it takes an element of courage to put yourself out there and take the risk and I admire that. I am so glad that you and Vienna have found one another.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Your story made me cry! What a blessed thing you did with giving Vienna a loving family.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Love love love everything about this post!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Very beautiful transformation! She looks so happy to be with you!


----------



## Onyx (Aug 3, 2011)

What a horror storyl! But what a wonderful life she has now. With a great owner who give's her a fine second chance. And what does she looks beautiful! You are absolutely TOP !!!!!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Vienna is a beautiful girl with a beautiful ending to her story. You have given her such a good life. I think rescues know how good they have it and I am so glad that I was able to give Lacey a "happy ending". Vienna's story made me cry and smile at the same time.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

What a beautiful story. Stories like this remind me that a kind heart can shake the world.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to admit that I am not quite ready for a rescue - not so much about the possible behavioral problems; more about the unknown health background. My schnauzer came from a pet store and had too many health problems …. I can and am willing to take in a rehome from a breeder. I just am not brave enough 

I admire you and what you have done for Vienna, Kat. She's lucky to be with you. I enjoy all the hiking pictures of your gang. Keep them coming~


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I totally understand being weary about a rescue, I've looked at the smaller poodles on petfinder and I just can't click with any. I think with Vienna I knew I wanted her when she didn't have an owner was remembering that even though she was a matted mess who was probably in pain, she was so good for grooming. Being a groomer, a dog that's good for grooming is important. Sure, I can train a dog, but its nice getting one that already trusts you.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

You can tell just by looking at her that she loves being pretty - having been matted for the start of her life. These kind of dogs know when they have settled into "the good life"!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is one of the best rescue stories I have heard!

You uncovered a gem under all that mess. She doesn't even remotely look like the dog you first took in. 

Thank you for having a heart of gold and the patience to help a dog in need._


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

It seems like it was just meant to be...You both were blessed by the experience! She is such a pretty girl. Amazing transformation.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She is really gorgeous. That poodle face, it's like when I look at my girls' poodly faces, it just melts my heart. But I have to admit I've had some time on my hands today and have been reading old threads on this forum about epilepsy and bloat today, and I'm kind of freaked out!!! I keep watching them to make sure they're just dreaming and not seizing, ack.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Vienna!! I love the way you help Vienna be the best poodle she can be. You've put a tremendous amount of work into her and it shows


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Who would have thought the Beautiful Vienna lay underneath all that filth? I am glad she ended up with you! Thank you for sharing her story.


----------



## KMcKelvin (Nov 12, 2011)

Such an awesome story! She looks like a completely different girl!


----------

